
Ask HN: Slack Rate Limit – Limited to a Workspace? - mrburton
What I&#x27;m trying to understand is the rate limited restricted to a workspace? e.g., if two companies use an application, does that mean the application can send 1 message a second, regardless of the number of workspaces or is it 1 message a second for &#x2F;each&#x2F; workspace?<p>I wonder how rate limits impact the growth of an application over time.
======
mtmail
Asking the obvious: did you contact Slack's support team?

~~~
kull
Great point . Their support is outstanding, I am getting replies in 30 min on
Sunday evening.

